# audi tt 4 wheel drive system



## kanemorgan (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, I recently bought an Audi TT which I have been enjoying for the past 6 months until it developed a noise at the rear whilst cornering. I took it to Audi and they have informed me that the Haldex coupler is faulty and it will cost a small fortune to fix!! It's a 1999 plate and was wondering if there would be any other options such as reconditioning the unit??

Any help on this subject would be much appreciated as I recently lost my job and don't want a pretty TT sat on the drive.

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, several people on here have upgraded their Haldex so there may be some second hand units about.


----------



## kanemorgan (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, any ideas on where you get them upgraded as this may still be cheaper

If not does anyone on here have a second hand Haldex unit?? Or any other suggestions would be gratefull.

Thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

uprated one
http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600427

Or put an ad in the wanted section for a standard one. I know Tony Rigby just had his removed. 
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=25539

Or Google TT Spares, he might have one.

Or try ebay breakers yards.


----------



## kanemorgan (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, I've had a quick look at the link and it looks like the part on offer is the controller unit only? I think the problem with my car is more the actual working parts of the unit (the noise sounds like a cog knocking upon cornering) Sorry for the lack of info but I only know about the basics of a car (gearbox clutch etc).


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... hope you find your bits soon


----------



## kanemorgan (Aug 22, 2009)

Me too, missing driving it already!! Trying to find out if it can be reconditioned?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

